# What do you guys to to prevent couplers from seizing?



## alcs (Aug 15, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all.
I was wondering what you tractor snow guys are using on your quick couplers ,to prevent them from seizing up ?
I was thinking white lithiulm grease on the fittings before i re install them.

What do you think?

or what do you use ?

Many thanks in advance.
Murphy


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We use Fluid Film.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd say f.f. as well, other then that, propane torch


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

Fluid Film, always keep a propane torch handy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Fluid Film


----------



## alcs (Aug 15, 2006)

Well I guess that answers that question unanimously.

Thank you very much.

I guess you spray the fittings completely before re installing them ?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

kroil or pb blaster


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

alcs;1911080 said:


> Merry Christmas to all.
> I was wondering what you tractor snow guys are using on your quick couplers ,to prevent them from seizing up ?
> I was thinking white lithiulm grease on the fittings before i re install them.
> 
> ...


Seizing from What?

All my years never had one seize up now had some freeze up torch or De-icing can frees them up 
Ones I plug in the tractor never have problem some times I have to shut the tractor off to pull them out due to pressure in the lines


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Antlerart06;1913198 said:


> Seizing from What?
> 
> All my years never had one seize up now had some freeze up torch or De-icing can frees them up
> Ones I plug in the tractor never have problem some times I have to shut the tractor off to pull them out due to pressure in the lines


He's talking about quick couplers. Generally on a loader or front harness you them so you don't have to take hoses off running to rear of tractor.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

JD Dave;1913259 said:


> He's talking about quick couplers. Generally on a loader or front harness you them so you don't have to take hoses off running to rear of tractor.


Yep I have them on the front my tractors even have them on the plow 
Like I said never seen one seize up only freeze up with ice

I trying see what or where he OP was having problems at ?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Well you've been lucky if you've never had them seize up. We use to run angle blades on our loaders for loading salt and it was a constant battle to unhook and re hook up so we just went to running pushers to avoid the couplers. They do make screw together quick couplers that make life way easier if there happens to be pressure left in system or anything is partly frozen. Quick couple seize up from lack of use or freezing. Fluid Film help to lubricate and keep the water out. Never though of a propane torch but that does sound like a good idea also. I'm guessing the area you live in will dictate how many problems you have also.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Just be careful if using a torch. Last year it was a bitter cold morning and I got a little over zealous and left the torch on a little bit too long (a few seconds total, but thats all it took with the yellow gas) causing the seals to warp/melt. Those quick couplers are not cheap parts to replace.... especially on a skid steer....


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

JD Dave;1913323 said:


> Well you've been lucky if you've never had them seize up. We use to run angle blades on our loaders for loading salt and it was a constant battle to unhook and re hook up so we just went to running pushers to avoid the couplers. They do make screw together quick couplers that make life way easier if there happens to be pressure left in system or anything is partly frozen. Quick couple seize up from lack of use or freezing. Fluid Film help to lubricate and keep the water out. Never though of a propane torch but that does sound like a good idea also. I'm guessing the area you live in will dictate how many problems you have also.


I see what you are call seizing They are freezing up with ice build up

I guess I don't have to remove mine out in the field on the tractors 
But my Skid I do switch between plow to bucket When they do have ice build up I use a Can of De-icing and I hate them flat face couplers


----------



## alcs (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey guys ,many thanks for your replies and help.
I have been spraying the couplers with fluid film for a few years now, but never physically removed them and sprayed them.
They are seizing up from not being used (removed and reinstalled)
I though just spraying the complete fitting would help but it did not.
They are all now free, and i wish to prevent this from happening again.

They are not freezing.

water is probably getting in from ice and snowremoval work.
So i am going to spray the quick connect couplers completly this time with fluid film, by removing and spraying everywhere before reinstalling.
Again many thanks for all the responses.

Murphy


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

They sell fluid film in a bottle with a applicator. I would buy that and brush on the fluid film. It will make a much thicker coat of FF and last longer. Or buy a gal pale and dip them in it.


----------



## alcs (Aug 15, 2006)

maelawncare ,
thanks for the idea,
I have a gallon of fluid film i use to spray the equipment in, never thought of using a brush to make sure everything was coated properly.( sometimes the obvious is to obvious, lol at myself) 

Have a GREAT new year all, and thanks for all the info.

Murphy


----------

